# Buchstaben in Array abspeichern



## releu (20. März 2004)

Hallo

Wer kann mir als Anfänger zu folgender Aufgabe eine Hilfe anbieten?

Ich möchte alle Kleinbuchstaben  einem char Array mit 26 Elementen zuweisen, und zwar soll jeder Buchstabe ein Element darstellen. Also
char []letter = new char[26];
letter[0] = 97;

Wie geht das elegant mit for-Schlaufen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
gruss r


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. März 2004)

Hallo!


```
public class TestChar {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		int i = (int) 'a';
		char cA[] = new char[26];

		for (; i < ((int) 'z') + 1; i++)
			cA[i - (int) 'a'] = (char) i;

		for (int j = 0; j < cA.length; j++) {
			System.out.println(cA[j]);
		}
	}
}
```

oder ...


```
public class TestChar {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		int i = (int) 'a';
		char cA[] = new char[26];

		for (int j = 0; j < cA.length; j++)
			cA[j] = (char) i++;

		for (int j = 0; j < cA.length; j++) {
			System.out.println(cA[j]);
		}
	}
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## releu (20. März 2004)

Thanks a lot!


----------

